# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Bezorgd

## gregory

hallo

ik ben tijdje geleden hier al paar keer info komen vragen maar ik ben nog steeds bezorgd

Gaat over mijn keelontstekingen.
Ik heb weken aan een stuk keelontstekingen gehad en zware hoofdpijn.
Ben toen een specialist gaan raadplegen en die had mij aangeraden om mijn amandelen te laten verwijderen.

Dus zo gezegd,zo gedaan.
Na een paar dagen ferm afzien was het resultaat er wel,geen pijnen meer.
Maar sinds week of 3 heb ik alweer aanhoudende keelontsteking en hoofdpijn ter hoogte van de slapers.heb ook 2 grote witte plekken achterin m'n keel gezien.Ik zweet mij met momenten ook te pletter als ik gebukt sta of zo.
Ook serieus vermoeid na paar uren al.mijn gewicht blijft wel hetzelfde,maar ik eet wel enorm veel.

Ik ben hier echt nie gerust meer in,telkens ik de dokter raadpleeg ist gwn keelontsteking,krijg ik wa pillen en 3 dage rust en vertrek maar.

Die pillen helpen deels wel maar eens ze op zijn begint de miserie alweer.
Ook heb ik last van kort termijn geheugen,daarmee bedoel ik:

ik had vanmorgen mijn gsm in mijn jas gestoken en naar het toilet gegaan.
toen ik uit de badkamer kwam wist ik gewoon niet meer waar ik mijn gsm achtergelaten had,ik heb mogen de vaste telefoon nemen en zo mijn gsm vinden.

Ik ben ook zeer gestresseerd door het werk(koerier).
sommigen zullen wel weten dat ik mij mss weer te snel zorgen maak,maar ik heb schrik dak iets ergs te pakken heb. :Frown:

----------

